# riding at night, anyone else?



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2020)

it seems there's just no more daylight no matter how soon after work I ride


View: https://youtu.be/FmTUD4u7jv8


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

Do it year round. Love night riding.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Nov 2020)

I love riding in the dark.
Daylight is over-rated....


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2020)

I love night riding


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2020)

Yup. Love it.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2020)

been frustrated over the years at the low light capability of my cameras. was looking at a neat one today SiOnyx Aurora Sport I Full Color Digital Night Vision Camera but I'm not jumping to buy it. after all, bike videos, at least mine, are pretty boring & at night there's even less to see


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2020)

Same here, although I guess our daylight is slightly longer than yours as we're further south, it's getting darker every day. I'm looking forward to the proper night riding...


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2020)

Not sure I could say I love night riding but I do it as it just happens to be dark when I want to cycle to work and it's only a week or two away from being dark when I leave.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Nov 2020)

Yep just been out. Got lost and covered in crap. Was great.


----------



## Joffey (11 Nov 2020)

Yup, love it - roads are quieter too!


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2020)

Yup, 22 miles off road, 2600ft of climbing, some of the best descents in the area. Like a pig in muck. Even PRed most of the descents, in the dark, wet slop. How does that work.


----------



## lane (11 Nov 2020)

26km ride starting at 7pm this evening. Quieter roads than normal due to lockdown 2, some nice off-road along a river and through a marina. Had a look at some interesting lock renovation work. Mild for a November evening. I actually enjoy riding at night.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Nov 2020)

Pic from tonight's ride with another CC'er.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2020)

Hacienda71 said:


> Pic from tonight's ride with another CC'er.
> View attachment 557738



Perfectly socially distanced as I couldn't keep up with you on the climbs.


----------



## wafter (11 Nov 2020)

I like night riding but it tends to be restricted to moseying around the quiet city rather than the longer more rural routes I'd typically do recreationally in the daylight.. not sure why.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Nov 2020)

I enjoy a night ride but that was like the Blair Witch project


----------



## flake99please (12 Nov 2020)

I will be heading off to work in about ten minutes (or as soon as I finish this cuppa).


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

wafter said:


> I like night riding but it tends to be restricted to moseying around the quiet city rather than the longer more rural routes I'd typically do recreationally in the daylight.. not sure why.


I like to keep nite rides manageable too. close to home, shorter, etc. emergency services are more difficult to ring for. also if you wind up in a ditch, your more likely to be seen/heard during the day. same advice goes for my Daughter driving 100-220 miles to see her boyfriend! :-)


----------



## LJR69 (12 Nov 2020)

Yup, been out several times including last evening. Both my mate and I rode some natural trails we've done a million times, got lost, didn't care, rode through a puddle that went up to our muddle (almost), and generally got covered in crap. Only did 9 miles but it was bloody awesome fun.

More fun than cleaning the bike today was.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

LJR69 said:


> More fun than cleaning the bike today was.


oh that reminds me I have to do my fork struts & seals. since I replaced this fork I've been good about keeping everything clean & lubed. don't want those seals/wipers to dry out


----------



## LJR69 (12 Nov 2020)

Even when I don't have time to do a full clean of the bike I always do the forks, rear shock and chain. Once the forks are clean I spray a bit of Muc-Off Silicon Shine on them


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2020)

I've just had to wash two MTB's this lunch. Blurgh. Silicon on the seals shortly now the bikes have dried off.

I did spray both with Protect and Shine before riding, and it helped with a quick hose I did, mud just fell off. Still needed a wash though.


----------



## LJR69 (12 Nov 2020)

I've noticed the crap comes off a lot easier when the bikes have been sprayed with Silicon.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Silicon on the seals


I can't find the product, what I have is in a tiny dish, I think it's called fork grease. I wipe the upper stanchions with a clean cloth or paper towel, compress the fork a cpl times, wipe the upper stanchions again, then use a q-tip to apply a tiny bit of the grease all around the upper stanchions where the seals are, compress the fork a cpl times, then wipe the upper stanchions 1 last time. I think this is better than what I used to do, which was nothing ;-)

edit I think this is the stuff, I'll have to double check at home

CONPANNA FORK GREASE


----------



## LJR69 (12 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I think this is better than what I used to do, which was nothing ;-)


----------



## wafter (12 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I like to keep nite rides manageable too. close to home, shorter, etc. emergency services are more difficult to ring for. also if you wind up in a ditch, your more likely to be seen/heard during the day. same advice goes for my Daughter driving 100-220 miles to see her boyfriend! :-)


Indeed; as much as I generally think the world is a nicer place with 90% of the people removed, I guess I'm a hypocrite in that my reservations boil down to what you suggest - the reduced ability to rely on others for help should you stack it. I guess there's also the consideration that in the unfortunate circumstance of being on the receiving end of someone else's anger / stupidity they're more likely to get away with it and the outcome for you is likely less favourable..

I also find it a bit disconcerting riding in unlit areas in the dark, but I guess that's probably just down to my lighting being borderline fit for purpose re. actually seeing where I'm going!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2020)

Not happy about doing my normal rides round here in the dark
actually I don't have a good enough front light to illuminate a dark path - but I wouldn't anyway as there have been a few occasions where cyclists have been attacked in the evening and pushed into the canal - then the bike is stolen

In the light I don't think they are likely to attack a grown man - they normally pick on kids or women - so I keep to the route and keep an eye out.

but in the dark I would feel nervous

and anyway - that canal hasn't been navigable for decades so $deity knows what is in it!!!


----------



## Globalti (12 Nov 2020)

Night riding in open country in pitch dark is fantastic. I've just nipped out into the garden with my LED light and am amazed at how bright it is.


----------



## lazybloke (12 Nov 2020)

Offroad rides in the dark are full of strange noises out of sight - can definitely make the heart beat faster. Dark roads don't have the same effect.
But all routes can be fun at night.


----------



## Globalti (12 Nov 2020)

Safer too as drivers can see you coming.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

wafter said:


> re. actually seeing where I'm going!


ha! yeah, that's always a plus!


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Safer too as drivers can see you coming.



Or possibly more helpfully: we can see them coming...


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2020)

got out last night. surprised a BIG owl which launched just a cpl feet in front of me then flew along the trail, ahead of me, for a cpl seconds, as I followed it, before disappearing up into the trees. I was so startled all I could muster were 2 frightened ahh! ahh!s it was spectacular & had such broad wings. of course my camera was off at the time. IDIOT!


----------



## LJR69 (17 Nov 2020)

I’m out this evening! Can’t wait. I’ll be able to test out my upgraded freehub (upgraded the ratchet from 18t to 54t) 

Whoop Whoop!


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2020)

been using a light for a long time & added a beam cutoff hood for riding with the general public. but off in the woods I don't care to cutoff the beam & would rather see more. I like the setup tho, so I'm thinking of getting a different head for the big battery I have. and something extra for the helmet, next to my camera. I really want to capture a vid of that flying owl!


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2020)

LJR69 said:


> I’m out this evening! Can’t wait. I’ll be able to test out my upgraded freehub (upgraded the ratchet from 18t to 54t)Whoop Whoop!


isn't it great having this to look forward to during the day?


----------



## LJR69 (17 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> isn't it great having this to look forward to during the day?



It keeps me sane! 

What lights are you using?


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2020)

LJR69 said:


> It keeps me sane!  What lights are you using?


almost embarrassed to say the original Magicshine, but with a large upgraded battery. it must be 10 yrs old. I would have replaced it sooner, but it won't die. I tried a cheap knockoff to get a 2nd light but the wiring was cr*p so I recycled that battery but kept that head (but I never use it). I wear a bright headlamp around my neck as backup (turned off). depending on my helmet, I can wear that around my forehead. it's usually just off, hanging around my neck for the hour or two I'm riding. last night I used it a cpl times by hand looking around during some easy sections

I love the creepy sounds in the woods, like animals taking off or weird howling. saw a few deer too. a cpl years ago I saw a coyote run across my path just ahead of me. man those are fleet-of-foot, looked like he just danced up & over the raised berm I was riding. with a smile on his face no less ...


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2020)

I was using my original magic shine last week, but with wide angle lens and a Yinding 2xU2 which is a cracker of a light. 

Must say the Halfords Bikehut 1600s are good.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> I was using my original magic shine last week, but with wide angle lens and a Yinding 2xU2 which is a cracker of a light.
> Must say the Halfords Bikehut 1600s are good.


yay, I'm not alone! I've used the wide angle lens as well, but right now I'm not. I'll look at that Halfords light


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2020)

saw the owl again. I stopped & it took off. I shud have just kept riding like last night. this is a frame grab from the video. the fly away is only recognizeable in video format. but the vid is so poor it's not worth sharing. if he's gonna be this predictable, I can take a vid w/ my phone






I have a really nice photo of one that lives in my back yard. but the mystique of a moving interaction w/ one at night is almost more fun


----------



## matticus (18 Nov 2020)

A lot of UK riders have had owls fly along beside them at night.

Never happened to me, but I've seen quite a few Barn Owls around dawn/dusk in more rural areas. If you pick one out in your headlight it's pretty amazing :-)


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> I was using my original magic shine last week, but with wide angle lens and a Yinding 2xU2 which is a cracker of a light.
> 
> Must say the Halfords Bikehut 1600s are good.


I've just bought a 1600 as my Fluxient has started flickering and dimming occasionally. So far, I'm quite impressed with it. My only gripe is that the outfront mount is for Garmin so is useless for my Wahoo, sadly. 
I can't afford to be without a reliable light on my night rides as they're usually along unlit roads.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> A lot of UK riders have had owls fly along beside them at night.
> 
> Never happened to me, but I've seen quite a few Barn Owls around dawn/dusk in more rural areas. If you pick one out in your headlight it's pretty amazing :-)




I was on an Audax in deepest darkest Kent a few years back with a few other CC'ers and YACF'ers. 
Cycling down a country lane late afternoon, a golden barn owl swooped down into the road, picked something up and flew directly in front of us for a while. A stunning sight.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My only gripe is that the outfront mount is for Garmin so is useless for my Wahoo, sadly.


maybe you can use an accessory like this? or maybe I'm not understanding the issue


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just bought a 1600 as my Fluxient has started flickering and dimming occasionally. So far, I'm quite impressed with it. My only gripe is that the outfront mount is for Garmin so is useless for my Wahoo, sadly.
> I can't afford to be without a reliable light on my night rides as they're usually along unlit roads.



You can usually change mounts for the Hope Universal mount (at Chain reaction). I don't have the Halfords, but have ridden with two peeps that have it, and it's good, although one changed his stock mount for a metal mount which was rock solid.

I'll be dusting off my C&B Seen City slicker front light tomorrow (self contained with batteries) - not really given it a long run-time for some years, and it's about 7 years old now, so hoping the batteries last (I will have the Yinding 2xU2 as well). My C&B has a Hope mount as standard.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> maybe you can use an accessory like this? or maybe I'm not understanding the issue
> 
> View attachment 558763


The 600 comes with a mount like this. The light can attach easily, albeit upside down, under the Garmin that I don't have.







@fossyant 's solution should work, though 👍🏼


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2020)

since I glued a camera mount to 3 helmets, I'd like to choose 1 helmet & figure out a light mount that points at the same thing my camera is looking at. I guess something like this. no idea how, maybe if I use a wine bottle cork ...


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> since I glued a camera mount to 3 helmets, I'd like to choose 1 helmet & figure out a light mount that points at the same thing my camera is looking at. I guess something like this. no idea how, maybe if I use a wine bottle cork ...
> 
> View attachment 558766



That's a lot of gubbins on your noggin. Not keen on anything on my lid given the number of low branches I hit.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> That's a lot of gubbins on your noggin. Not keen on anything on my lid given the number of low branches I hit.


haha yes! I do have to remember to duck lower going under branches! I was doing some bush-whacking this summer & rode too high under a branch. the glued camera mount broke right off but I was fine. glad it broke off so easily. it was running at the time so the vid is kinda funny at the 7:17 mark


View: https://youtu.be/z8SyQ3CNQlE


the camera is light & centered so it's not uncomfortable. the light is light (that's funny) but I hope adding it to the front like that doesn't make it front heavy & awkward. more head scratching in my future I think


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2020)

Just doing a test of my spare 4-cells. I have two packs that sit in hard plastic cases that I can remove and charge on a smart charger if I need to. These have been excellent as the cells are panasonic, and both ran for 3 hours last week.

I have 5 other packs (cheap ones) that I'm testing now for run time. One has failed completely - split the pack up, and 2 cells are dead, but two are charging, so the working cells will be for my Trustfire torch. 

I now have 3 packs running 3 lights on low, outside on the stone floor, so we'll see how long they last !

I was only running on medium most of the three hours last week.


----------



## LJR69 (18 Nov 2020)

GoPro'ing at night is a waste of time and energy, but here are two clips from last evening's venture. 

I'm using crappy cheapy lights but they seem to do okay. They are at least Creed LEDs


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2020)

Testing..


----------



## LJR69 (18 Nov 2020)

Nevermind testing...just strap the lot to your front bars. That should do the trick!


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2020)

LJR69 said:


> Nevermind testing...just strap the lot to your front bars. That should do the trick!



There are 4 lights missing from that line up, 2 are self contained. Big bertha isn't there (4x LED), and on full it gobbles batteries and fries anything within 100m


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2020)

well, if the rubber bands don't explode, I have my prototype ready for phase 1 testing
















unfortunately I don't usually have my battery's extension wire with me. consequently I have to strap it to the helmet. but this battery is enormous. now I feel like a deep sea diver, ugh






getting the aim centered with the camera was the final trick


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2020)

LJR69 said:


> GoPro'ing at night is a waste of time and energy, but here are two clips from last evening's venture.
> I'm using crappy cheapy lights but they seem to do okay. They are at least Creed LEDs


fantastic! jealous that you had a helper!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2020)

One of my night rides by Pitsford Res, with friends, a while ago.
I was using a bar mounted Virb. (Virb audio is rubbish!!)


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2020)

Test results so far. 3 lights have run on low setting for 3.5 hours, 1 battery was the original magicshine and was still on orange.

Quite happy as only one of the packs was duff and some haven't been used for ages as I have the replaceable cell packs.

The C&B seen has been run on high for 3 hours and has just gone red, so this is a good test for tomorrow, would estimate another hour run time. Super high isn't much brighter. Quite pleased as the light is quite old now and not had much use for last 5 years. The batteries being Panasonic seem to have held up.


----------



## LJR69 (18 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> One of my night rides by Pitsford Res, with friends, a while ago.
> I was using a bar mounted Virb. (Virb audio is rubbish!!)



Great vid. Also sounds like a DT Swiss Ratchet freehub if ever I heard one (36 or 54t)?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2020)

LJR69 said:


> Great vid. Also sounds like a DT Swiss Ratchet freehub if ever I heard one (36 or 54t)?


Thanks.. 54 on a Trek Fuel EX9


----------



## rockyroller (19 Nov 2020)

well I must say I love having the light on the helmet. having it point where I'm looking is great. like for going over foot bridges & making turns. a better light & camera are in my future but I'll wait until after covid & my 2nd job picks up hours. gotta stay practical now


View: https://youtu.be/Rq9FBNnKORU

combining it with the cam is good too, if there's anything worth recording. no owl tonight. I wonder if I upset his behaviour the last 2 nites? making my own mount was fun today but I have an actual helmet mount that came with the cheap knock off light. having that big battery on my head wasn't bad at all. really surprising

an added bonus of a helmet mounted light is anytime I wanted to look at my bar mounted computer, I simply just looked at it! I didn't have to fiddle with the headlamp hanging from my neck. which I think I will just stow on my bag as backup, or leave in my car since I have a backup bike light in my bag!


----------



## rockyroller (20 Nov 2020)

continuing my best coal miner impression ...

rigging a light to the front on a helmet doesn't seem popular. in fact while searching the googlenets all I could find was ppl mounting either a camera OR a light at the top of the helmet. could not find anyone with both on the helmet. since I had a thing at home I scratched my head & did some work w/ scissors & hacksaw until I came down to this little thing. I attached it just before bed w/ 2 short dry wall screws. a face plant crash would be interesting. knowing me I'll keep working on a design & attachment that's better. good thing I have a bunch of old helmets to knock around with

started w/ this





kept cutting until I wound up w/ this

























the aim seems ok


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2020)

Great ride last night. Heartshead Pike











Vertical red lights on right are Winter Hill, red lights on left, Manchester !


----------



## matticus (20 Nov 2020)

Nice pics 

( it's a bit sad that the best night-ride photographs are generally of towns!!!)


----------



## lazybloke (20 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> View attachment 559168


I like a DIY approach, but having two screws pointing at your skull just seems so wrong!!!


----------



## rockyroller (20 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> having two screws pointing at your skull just seems so wrong!!!


hehe I don't disagree! the cam mount is glued but since I wasn't sure of the final install, I thought the screws would a good temp attachment. plus, as I looked around the house, that's what I had handy. I have another similar mount on order with slightly different side flanges. I might be able to glue that or use straps or zip ties to attach it


----------



## simongt (21 Nov 2020)

As I work shifts, I 'night ride' up to ten days a fortnight. It's so much more relaxing, especially in the rural part of the ride. Mind you, some of the sights to be seen in the city late are something - !


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> . with a smile on his face no less ...


I'd go easy on those funny mushrooms you're finding in those damp woods.


----------



## LJR69 (26 Nov 2020)

Last one I promise 

Great little downhill trail at night with crappy cheapo lights. We almost got caught out in a couple of places that were deep mud and a..well...I think it must have been a bloody lake...also toward the end of the trail my light fell down over my face and I couldn't see diddly squat. Good crack though!

I'm the one in front


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2020)

The human brain has evolved to view images using a decent baseline between the lightsource (ie, the sun) and the eyes. The mathematical calculations your brain does at lightning speed are all geared with this in mind, and having the light soirce so close to the eyes with a minimal baseline co,promises that significantly. You will see better and your brain will interpret the images more speedily and accurately with a bar mounted light.

The other danger is that if you auger in that light may get punched into your brain. I've given CPR to someone that suffered an unexpected torch-brain spatial incompatibality incident, and I can tell you it isn't nice. He did live, but had to learn to walk again, can no longer cycle or drive, sufferers with seizures...its just not a good idea mounting something solid close to your brain like that.


----------



## LJR69 (27 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> The human brain has evolved to view images using a decent baseline between the lightsource (ie, the sun) and the eyes. The mathematical calculations your brain does at lightning speed are all geared with this in mind, and having the light soirce so close to the eyes with a minimal baseline co,promises that significantly. You will see better and your brain will interpret the images more speedily and accurately with a bar mounted light.
> 
> The other danger is that if you auger in that light may get punched into your brain. I've given CPR to someone that suffered an unexpected torch-brain spatial incompatibality incident, and I can tell you it isn't nice. He did live, but had to learn to walk again, can no longer cycle or drive, sufferers with seizures...its just not a good idea mounting something solid close to your brain like that.


Thanks. I do have a bar mounted light as well. To be honest, neither are ideal and I've trying to find a magicshine 6500 for the longest time, just can't find them anywhere.

I did say to my mate (just after the recording stopped) that I need to get the light mounted on the top of my helmet. That's my job for the weekend.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Nov 2020)

LJR69 said:


> Last one I promise


can't get enough. really nice quality video!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2020)

Riding from train to our village last night I realised it was a clear night and almost full moon. There's nothing quite as beautiful as riding in bright moonlight.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Riding from train to our village last night I realised it was a clear night and almost full moon. There's nothing quite as beautiful as riding in bright moonlight.


that was always the theory behind the Dunwich Dynamo though I do remember at least once year where it didn't work - never saw the moon due to cloud - but thanks for the post - will look out for more full moons in future - my cheapo garmin tells you when they will be wherever.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Nov 2020)

LJR69 said:


> I've trying to find a magicshine 6500 for the longest time, just can't find them anywhere


I know these are US links but maybe they will help?

at Magicshine

at Amazon


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

Its strange I arrived home a couple nights ago and said to swmbo that it doesnt seem as dark as last year. Two thirds of my route is on rural country lanes and normally pitch black. Quite like riding at night though.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2020)

You don't want too much light, especially where things get 'technical' as you get too much glare and bounce back. Been out on proper night rides for the last 3 weeks, and I'm running on level two of three at most, even on some gnarly descents.


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> You don't want too much light, especially where things get 'technical' as you get too much glare and bounce back. Been out on proper night rides for the last 3 weeks, and I'm running on level two of three at most, even on some gnarly descents.


Would agree with that but can I congratulate you on the correct use of 'too' in your sentence. See it all the time where folks write to. Really irritates me. As you were


----------



## Notafettler (29 Nov 2020)

I never get home in daylight at this time of year. I am generally riding off road except for the last mile. Dog is nuisance needs at least 2 preferably 3 hours exercise a night. Used to cycle home from pub past midnight now I can't be bothered just get a bus to town and taxi home.


----------



## lazybloke (29 Nov 2020)

macp said:


> Its strange I arrived home a couple nights ago and said to swmbo that it doesnt seem as dark as last year. Two thirds of my route is on rural country lanes and normally pitch black. Quite like riding at night though.


Stupid moon, illuminating the ground!?


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Stupid moon, illuminating the ground!?


Never even thought about that JEEZ 
How do I get up in the morning !


----------



## Notafettler (29 Nov 2020)

On one pub run an owl used fly to my right. When I look again it would be gone. I would be above my head looking along the beam occasionally flying past and onto the ground to pick up a nice morsel.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> You don't want too much light


broke down & bought an upgraded light head with more juice. but also a better beam pattern spread. been wondering about that equation: brightness vs beam pattern. my current light has a terrible pattern, too circular & too much of a hot spot in the center & when I add the wide angle diffuser, I'm disappointed with the lower apparent brightness, even tho the spread of light is quite nice


----------



## LJR69 (30 Nov 2020)

What did you get?

I just bought a Ravemen 1600 - will try it on Thursday. I just need a half decent helmet light now


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2020)

LJR69 said:


> half decent helmet light


I've read, for nite MTB'ing, a big bright flood on the bars is good if you have a helmet light w/ more "throw" I think that means more of a spot beam. with the two going one would have the best of all worlds. except maybe a drone following you with lights & cameras ... hahaha


----------



## LJR69 (1 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> maybe a drone following you with lights & cameras ... hahaha
> 
> View attachment 561158



*WANT!*


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2020)

LJR69 said:


> *WANT!*


hehe, I know, right?! but I don't ride that well ... awww shucks


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

got a last ride in w/ the old magicshine






the newer 906 came in the mail today. it's mounted up & ready to go










looking forward to trying it on the bike


----------



## LJR69 (7 Dec 2020)

That looks the doozy! So you've got that on your noggin, what light do you have on your handlebars to go with it?


----------



## colinoldncranky (7 Dec 2020)

Before I retired during the three winter months I would often be riding in the dark on the way to and back from work. There were always hundreds of wolf spiders along the path, those little jumping spiders whose eyes flash on and off intensely back to you. Counting them was a good way to kill the boredom of a long ride at the end of the day.

These wolf spiders seem to be spread across the planet. I see the same thing on evening rides in Europe.

Never in cities but everywhere else. A head mounted light is required.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

LJR69 said:


> That looks the doozy! So you've got that on your noggin, what light do you have on your handlebars to go with it?


nothing at the moment. but now that I have 2 lites been thinking of getting another battery. basically just moved the light from the bars to the helmet - for off road use only. my thinking is when I get back on road or a populated paved trail, I'll go back to the bars & use a diff. helmet. (retiring the original lite). but back to the woods ... will be re-evaluating my thoughts w/ future rides. w/ several inches of nasty snow/ice on the ground I know the woods will be a new challenge. winter conditions are so variable


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

had a nice ride last night, before the storm. bitter cold. all the mud was frozen solid, no snow or ice, so the hazards were few & far between. the water at the exit inlet of this wildlife refuge was running liquid & shallow












I like the new light





the beam pattern is square, which is a little weird. the camera doesn't pick up the detail in the peripheral areas. not sure where the color in this one came from





did a cpl ride-bys















these plant heads were hazards I think. they looked sharp


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

it was cold outside, but my toes were not


----------



## rockyroller (18 Dec 2020)

if one can't sleep, here's 7 minutes of nothing. after the 13" of snow yesterday, we won't be seeing the ground for a while. I suppose the studs should go on soon


View: https://youtu.be/WF8NQgz0lcc


----------



## LJR69 (18 Dec 2020)

The light's working well!


----------



## rockyroller (18 Dec 2020)

LJR69 said:


> The light's working well!


thanks, yes, so far so good. it will be interesting mounting it on the bars when I ride on the road


----------



## rockyroller (18 Dec 2020)

colinoldncranky said:


> Before I retired during the three winter months I would often be riding in the dark on the way to and back from work. There were always hundreds of wolf spiders along the path, those little jumping spiders whose eyes flash on and off intensely back to you. Counting them was a good way to kill the boredom of a long ride at the end of the day.These wolf spiders seem to be spread across the planet. I see the same thing on evening rides in Europe.Never in cities but everywhere else. A head mounted light is required.


oh man that is super creepy! don't think I've ever seen these, I'll have to look next spring/summer?

https://gizmodo.com/this-is-how-to-find-the-spiders-that-are-staring-at-you-1721584332


----------



## rockyroller (21 Nov 2021)

spent most of the day yesterday editing a truly boring video. but if you need help sleeping, these 6 minutes might help. put my old light on the bars, so now I can use both!

View: https://youtu.be/LgufvtOyC2w


----------



## rockyroller (9 Dec 2021)

cold ride last night. had some battery issues. a new one is on order. always smart to have 2 lites (w/ 2 separate batteries!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> had a nice ride last night, before the storm. bitter cold. all the mud was frozen solid, no snow or ice, so the hazards were few & far between. the water at the exit inlet of this wildlife refuge was running liquid & shallow


This looks like Batman


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2022)

got up & out before sunrise for a little fun


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

I love night riding, otherwise I wouldn’t be doing so many of the longer brevets all these years. Here’s some photos from riding a brevet through the night in August 2020. I finished about 11am and I got home around 1 pm next day. First photo is around midnight and last photo the sunrise is about 40 mins away to give idea of timing.

There’s something special about riding through sunsets, the night and then sunrises.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I love night riding, otherwise I wouldn’t be doing so many of the longer brevets all these years. Here’s some photos from riding a brevet through the night in August 2020. I finished about 11am and I got home around 1 pm next day. First photo is around midnight and last photo the sunrise is about 40 mins away to give idea of timing.
> 
> There’s something special about riding through sunsets, the night and then sunrises.


wow! I might try that some night ...!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow! I might try that some night ...!



Do it, but save it for the warmer months 😁


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jan 2022)

If I ride at night I generally have 3 rear lights and 2 front lights
front ones are one (or two) to be seen 
and one that is bright and points a bit down but a quick nudge and it will illuminate everything in front

but the main routes I would like to ride have - over the last few years - been in the papers for cyclists being attacked at night

so that is just a no go


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> If I ride at night I generally have 3 rear lights and 2 front lights
> front ones are one (or two) to be seen
> and one that is bright and points a bit down but a quick nudge and it will illuminate everything in front
> 
> ...


Why would you want to ride in Greenock at night? 😜


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2022)

Just back from night ride to check lights ahead of an audax brevet


----------



## lazybloke (10 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just back from night ride to check lights ahead of an audax brevet
> 
> View attachment 625891


Looks like a bike under water. PADI-riding.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Looks like a bike under water. PADI-riding.



That’s the fairy lights and it was raining so a bit of moisture on phone lense.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> That’s the fairy lights and it was raining so a bit of moisture on phone lense.


I've seen the Merciless one riding at night...


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jan 2022)

on late shifts coming home after midnight and i dont like cycling along the single track country lanes even with enough lights to land a plane as its very spooky with the noises coming from the hedgerows so i end up going out of my way to stay on the main roads.oddly enough on early shift maybe 4 and a half hours later its doesnt bother me although its more downhill so i can "outrun" the ghoulies


----------



## lazybloke (11 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> That’s the fairy lights and it was raining so a bit of moisture on phone lense.


Good work; there's no bike in the world that isn't improved with a set of LEDs at night.


Edit for fat fingers


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just back from night ride to check lights ahead of an audax brevet
> 
> View attachment 625891


and I thought I was over the top with 3 lights back and front reflective tape everywhere!!

still - I am still waiting for the first Sorry Mate Didn;t See You - although I do sometimes almost want a minor bump where a driver says this just so I can poitn at the lights and tape and clothes and sigh


----------



## simongt (11 Jan 2022)

As about half my commute is along rural roads, when I work late shifts, it's nice just to take in the mostly peacful ride home. This year I'm planning to do some night rides during the summer when there's a full moon ( and hopefully few clouds - !  ). Just turn night into day with the timing and see how it pans out - !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> I've seen the Merciless one riding at night...
> View attachment 625905



No where did I put my bike speakers ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> and I thought I was over the top with 3 lights back and front reflective tape everywhere!!
> 
> still - I am still waiting for the first Sorry Mate Didn;t See You - although I do sometimes almost want a minor bump where a driver says this just so I can poitn at the lights and tape and clothes and sigh



That’s just the fairy lights. They are nothing compared to the dynamo front light. But brighten up the ride for me without affecting night vision.


----------

